# emerge -pvuND world und emerge -pve world unterschiedlich

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

gebe ich den Updatebefehl ein, sagte er alles aktuell. Gebe ich jedoch -pve ein (um das ganze System neu zu bauen), will er noch ca. 5 Perl-Pakete nachinstallieren. Habe ich da mit der emerge-Option "e" etwas falsch verstanden?

```

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTML-Tagset:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/DateManip:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTML-Tree:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTML-Parser:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Digest-HMAC:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Digest-SHA1:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Locale-gettext:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Error:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/URI:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/YAML-Tiny:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Authen-SASL:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Net-SSLeay:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/libwww-perl:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-vcs/git:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder:0

 *                   virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS:0

 *                   virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Build:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Module-Build:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils:0
```

Aber bei u.a.

```
[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.17  206 kB [0]   

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.39  45 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.54  51 kB [0]
```

----------

## Christian99

es gibt noch sogenannte build-time-dependencies. möglicherweise sind das solche pakete. Füge doch mal bei deinem updatebefehl "--with-bdeps=y" dazu und schau mal was dann passiert.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> --with-bdeps=y

 

Wird bei mir standardmäßig immer gesetzt.  :Sad: 

----------

## Christian99

dann weiß ichs auch net  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

Kannst du auch mal die Option "-t" mitgeben, sollte dir als Baum die Ursache für die neu installierten Pakete anzeigen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Leider nicht:

```
# emerge -pvtuND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe die Ursache gefunden, warum der eine Rechner die zusätzlichen Pakete braucht: 

```
FEATURES="getbinpkg"
```

Aber warum werden die dann nicht bei einem 

```
emerge -uND world
```

 gezogen?

Es handelt sich um:

```
[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.17  206 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.39  45 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.54  51 kB [0]
```

Und bei meinem 2. Rechner sind es etwas mehr Pakete die da fehlen. Auf diesem 2. Rechner ist auch X11 und KDE installiert. Bei dem oben genannten Rechner nicht.

```
perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.024  [0]

perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.024  [0]

perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.08  0 kB [0]

perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.47  39 kB [0]

perl-core/Test-Harness-3.17  0 kB [0]

virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r1  0 kB [0]

virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r1  0 kB [0]

virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.024  [0]

perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.39  0 kB [0]

perl-core/IO-Compress-2.024  [0]

perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.54  0 kB [0]
```

----------

